# Disgust With AlfaMega Coupon



## robbiev (Nov 14, 2013)

Im writing in disgust to inform AlfaMega customers collecting coupons for any Grundig appliances. 

My wife needed a new steam iron so i was delighted so see the new promotion AlfaMega were offering, for 60 coupons and 99.99 euros or 120 coupons and 49.99 euros you would recieve a new grundig steam iron 

I do most of my shopping at AlfaMega so this was not a tall task and save my 60 coupon very quickly costing me 1200 euros in shopping for the coupons, job done my wife was going to get here new iron . Happy days 

When we went down to pick up our new steam iron we were told there was no more left, i asked when they were getting some more in and to my suprise they said there not 

This offers runs untill 2nd Febuary and they have run out already.

If your saving coupon for one of these product forget it, it was a sale ploy to get us to spent more money for a product what was very limited in stock

I will be emailing AlfaMega to exspess my frustion and from now on shopping at Carrefore

Please pass this message around and inform AlfaMega customer

From an x AlfaMega customer


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

It does say on the coupons while stocks last. Obviously there will be some items that are more popular than others and stock will run out. 

For me the whole shopping experience is so much more pleasant in Alpha Mega than Carrefour you wouldn't pry me away oversome silly little thing like that.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Like most coupon collect offers the goods you get are not at a very good price. They are marketing ploys that have to be self financing.

Had AlphaMega done something detrimental that was not in their terms and conditions I would be in full agreement with you but they did not.

Of course you can "vote with your feet" but to give up a much more pleasant shop with it's helpful staff for another which I occasionally use but generally dislike due to the ridiculous high volume of their piped music would seem to be shooting yourself on those feet.

It might be worth talking to their head office and asking if they can assist. There might be the iron you want sitting in another branch.

Pete


----------



## Mycroft (Sep 9, 2009)

I have had several of the 'offers' from stamps as I prefer to shop at Alpha Mega. The goods include glasses, a serving dish and a bag, all have been of excellent quality. I have also been extremely disappointed with a UK superstore where the item had been saving for for weeks was gone. 

I have also had a bread maker from Alpha Mega with their points system, it was out of stock at my 'home' store but they phoned up a sister store and had one put aside for me to collect. I have nothing but praise for this supermarket from the excellent customer service to the quality of the food stuffs. The recent Tesco contract being an added bonus!!!!


----------



## robbiev (Nov 14, 2013)

Thank's Pete
Im not trying to put people off from shopping at AlfaMega but to inform them that although there offer is running until 2 February All stocks for most items have run out 

May they should stop handing out coupon and the checkout as they are worthless 

Hope you all have a Merry Christmas


----------



## Tanager (Mar 14, 2009)

I saw actually a small sign at the checkout in AlphaMega in Paphos that they don't have these irons anymore. 
We like the place too. Their customer service is excellent and they have nice food at their restaurant.


----------



## potamiou (Jan 10, 2010)

My only experience of AlphaMega was a visit to one of the ex-Orphanides stores which AlphaMega are taking over. Following the AlphaMega shopping experience, I shall continue with Carrefour, and Lysiotis!


----------

